# Boots for chicks...



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

So its time for me to get a new pair of boots. I was looking into a whole bunch of different kinds. I was checking out the DC Moras for chicks. I dont know though...the flex rating is 9 out 10...thats a little too stiff for me. I have the Burton Emeralds now, they were awesome but they lost a lot of its support and my feet were miserable this weekend. What suggestions do you guys have? I really like the dual boa system also...

I spend some time in the park... but would like to spend some more time. Im more of a free riding person though...

Any suggestions?


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I have the Burton Q's.......I find myself riding my old ass emeralds more though.....them being sooo soft helps manipulate my knee into a more comfortable position...., before knee issues though I loved them....


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

The Nike boots for chicks and the Vans Veil.

My girl has the nikes and loves em but the lacing system gets complaints from her because it takes a long time to lace up. The veils have dual boa. 

Gotta try some boots on and let them pick you as I'm sure you know


----------



## Erci (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't know anything about these, but the deals are killer:

VANS Women's Aura Snowboard Boots - Eastern Mountain Sports

K2 Haven Boa Snowboard Boots - Eastern Mountain Sports


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Northwave Opal SL, my girl love hers... The lacing system is awesome. It is an all around boot. Just as I expected from Northwave... I have the Northwave Legend, which is the men version. They are super comfortable and I have yet met a person that didn't agree. I dont know your size, but I got them from this place. 

http://www.riptank.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=70813107!NORTH

Or Northwave DAHLIA if you want a bit softer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you everyone...I made note of these boots and when I go up to Vermont this weekend Im gonna try them on at a shop. Thanks again!


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm going to second the Northwaves. I have a pair of Northwave Freedom SLs. They are the most comfortable boot I've tried on (~10ish pairs in-store) and are equally as comfortable on the mountain. The SL system isn't BOA, but it's better than most SL systems and doesn't loosen up. There's no 2010 version of the women's Freedom, but I'm willing to bet that other Northwave boots would be equally awesome.


----------

